# How can I invest if I’m a Canadian Expat?



## WealthBar (Oct 26, 2017)

*How can I invest if I’m a Canadian Expat?*

Canadian expats have a big need for financial advice. Problem is, that advice isn’t readily available. But investing for your future isn’t something you want to ignore until you get back. And when you go to ask your fellow expats about investing options, they give you conflicting advice. The Internet does too. 

To help provide financial advice for Canadian expats who want to invest for their future, we’ve pulled together important pieces of advice based on the most commonly asked questions we get, like…


“As a Canadian non-resident, can I even invest using a Canadian financial institution?”
 “What kind of accounts can I use to invest my money I’m earning overseas?”
 “Are there tax liabilities for that investment?”
* Get answers to the Top 5 questions Canadian expats have about investing.*​


----------

